# need multicast update callback



## shepper (Mar 16, 2011)

New i386 install of 8.2 using ralink 2500 pci card and WPA2.

I get 3 lines at the end of my dmesg after the network associates


```
ral0:  need multicast update callback
ral0:  need multicast update callback
ral0:  need multicast update callback
```

I am associated and can ping google.  I don't see the handbook addressing this and my google searches tend to indicate that it has something to with mcast(rate) and ucast(rate), how developers have a sense of humor, and that it can be safely ignored.

I guess I'm complusive and would like to understand what this is (seems to be a new feature) and how to work with it.  I have tried 
	
	



```
ifconfig_wlan0="u/mcastrate 54 WPA DHCP"
```
 without success.

Thanks in advance


----------

